# What is your favorite Star Wars movie?



## Costello (Jan 6, 2018)

Have you recently seen The Last Jedi ? Did you like it?
Which Star Wars movie did you like best?


----------



## gaga941021 (Jan 6, 2018)

Costello said:


> Have you recently seen The Last Jedi ? Did you like it?
> Which Star Wars movie did you like best?



For me The Last Jedi was a big pile of....not a good movie. Basically the whole movie was about chasing each other super slowly in space with some PETA side story. It felt forced to me. Luke's character was butchered and Snoke...what?!

It could have been so much more. The CGI was really good, I liked the new animals, species. 

You can't make a good movie with just a great setting, you need a story too. 

And no, I'm not an original trilogy maniac, because I l love the prequels. Maybe Attack of the Clones is my least favourite, but it's still more consistent than The Last Jedi. 

I really hope that J.J. Abrams can revive the story for Episode IX. I would like to know more about Snoke's background and I would like to see Rey in a situation, where she actually has to do something interesting. I would also like to see the Knights of Ren, etc. 

May the Force be with you! And sorry for cancer english!


----------



## Chary (Jan 6, 2018)

Having re-watched the original trilogy, a few snippets of the prequels, and The Force Awakens prior to seeing The Last Jedi, I feel like, as a whole franchise...Star Wars movies are fairly mediocre. 

A New Hope managed to take the entire world by storm, and define media and entertainment for a good chunk of the late 1970s/early 80s, and it tells a simple story well enough. However, it's a tad cheesy at times. It's a good first entry, with a some flaws dotted about. 

Empire Strikes Back is, in my opinion, the best overall Star Wars movie. It has action, it has a crazy bomb drop of a twist, it has a cliffhanger ending, and it also has Yoda, and Yoda is the greatest. 

Return of the Jedi is 95% snoozefest. The intro is way too long, there's those little ewok things that clog up the film even more. The ending, though, is awesome, and just about worth sitting through the other parts for. 

In terms of the prequels, I've not seen them fully, only bits and pieces from reviews, jokes, and other snippets, but Phantom Menace seems a tad grating, Attack of the Clones is cheesy, and Sith looks to be actually pretty cool, and has some great action scenes, especially the last fight. 

As for the new movies, I can't get into them at all. TFA had so many boring moments, and ridiculous writing, with sparse highlights (A Stormtrooper that turns rogue? That's cool! The new villain has ties to the original cast? Interesting!) but parts like Rey using Obi Wan's Force mind stuff with no training, Rei being able to fight a super Sith dude with, again, no training, one of the "main" characters, Poe, just kinda becomes irrelevant towards the mid half of the movie, Snoke has no character, etc. TLJ itself is a mess--Leia's magical whoosh through space, Snoke still has no relevance, random uprising plot with Poe that kinda doesn't go anywhere, stupid casino subplot, Luke's return being good or not is...debateable. The best part of TLJ, was the little brush off Luke gives in his fight. Beyond cool. 

I'm not even a big Star Wars fan, honestly. I don't even enjoy a majority of the flims. But will I go see IX? Of course.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 6, 2018)

Yeee boi



Spoiler: New movie spoiler or is it?



The death of Snoke was awesome. His ass got cocky and bam dead. I like how we know nothing about him. Keeps a element of surprise. Who was he? I like movies that flesh out characters. But I like movies that don't. To mix it up. Not everything in life is explained. Humans hate not knowing and I like movies that play in to this.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Jan 6, 2018)

Mine is Rogue One. That movie is just plain awesome. Great cast, great characters, great story, freakin' Darth Vader, freakin' Tarkin (I am one of those people who had no idea Tarkin was CGI). Overall, Rogue One is as close as Star Wars has come to perfection (in my opinion), and that's why I love it. As for the main series... I dunno... the half of Last Jedi that focused on Rey and Kylo? That one was the best. ...I dunno, Force Awakens, I guess. None can beat Rogue One, so, I'll default to Force Awakens, cause it's A New Hope, but better... I guess.


----------



## TVL (Jan 6, 2018)

The first one (A new hope), is the best one in my opinion. I think Nostalgia plays in, I was already playing with the toys for I think one or two years before I even saw the first movie. Episode V would probably be a lot more impactful if I didn't already know Darth was Luke's father (spoiler alert!).

I had a period in my life when I watched them quite often. But now it's been a looong time; and then I watched the Force Awakens in the cinema... and since then I haven't seen any of the more recent ones. I just don't watch many movies anymore, maybe saw 5 movies last year, can't even remember what they were but I know most of them were just average at best. I'm probably gonna see the newest one and skip the Rogue One (which isn't even in the poll)... I have seen Plinkett's Reviews of that and that's all I need.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 6, 2018)

I am the wrong age for star wars as I am too young for cinema star wars and by the time episode one rolled around it was just another bad sci fi film (and 1999 was the first Matrix film). Anything star wars for me was the games -- dark forces/jedi knight, pod racer and xwing/tie fighter are the star wars of my formative years, later still it was mainly the games.

Moving video wise I kind of liked the short things (few minutes, never saw the later 20 something minute things) cartoon network did for clone wars.

Yet to see the Disney ones either.

Assuming I am not allowed the plinkett reviews or phantom edit (which I still have to properly sit down and watch).

Screw it
Favourite Star Wars film is Spaceballs.


----------



## supaplex (Jan 6, 2018)

Rogue One, of course. They introduced whole set of characters and I liked them all. Also asthetics from the old trilogy were captured perfectly. And, come on, K-2SO is the best droid in the whole franchise.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2018)

Revenge of the sith and all the darth plagueis memes ftw


----------



## Classicgamer (Jan 6, 2018)

I think Empire Strikes Back and Rogue One flow the best.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 6, 2018)

Turkish Star Wars all day.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 6, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Turkish Star Wars all day.


While I am not immune to the charms of Turkish films (Turkish Rambo is amazing) I will have to stick up for Indian star wars in this
Aryamaan – Brahmaand Ka Yodha


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 7, 2018)

I voted Rogue One.  No particular reason.

To the people who think the next one will be good, I doubt it.  It's made by JJA.  He's not a great director in my opinion.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 7, 2018)

Empire is my favourite, but I also quite like Revenge of the Sith and Rogue One.
TFA and TLJ don't hold up after the initial viewing and Kylo is so cringey and lame.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 8, 2018)

Easy. Empire.


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 8, 2018)

Original Trilogy.


----------



## wafflebeard (Jan 8, 2018)

i'm not super invested in Star Wars anymore and i'm probably incapable of being objective about this due to a childhood of watching the original trilogy, but for my money A New Hope is the best. Darth Vader's entrance still gives me chills, the sheer amount of detail in the cantina sequence blew my tiny child mind back in the day, the whole Death Star prison break owns bones, the trench run is exhilarating, i could go on. also, i like that it has an actual ending. even if we know that the Death Star's destruction isn't the end of the Empire, that victory and the medal ceremony afterward provide a satisfying conclusion to the narrative arc and i appreciate that.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jan 9, 2018)

I voted New Hope but I would have voted the original trilogy + rogue one probably. Rogue One was what I was I was waiting for a Star Wars reboot.

I don't hate the prequels, but they're not really Star Wars for me.

I didn't like 7, and absolutely hated 8.


----------



## Costello (Jan 9, 2018)

my personal ranking

1. empire strikes back (V)
2. return of the jedi (VI)
3. a new hope (IV)
4. revenge of the sith (III)
5. attack of the clone (II)
6. phantom menace  (I)
7. the last jedi (VIII)
8. rogue one 
9. the force awakens (VII)

yes, I did like the prequel trilogy quite a lot, I dont care what people say. At least it felt like a trilogy.
the "new" sequel trilogy so far doesn't feel like a trilogy. The two new movies + rogue one have completely separate subplots, they are individual stories.

TFA felt way too much like a bad remake of ANH. General Hux looks like a ridiculous nazi character rolling r's - it's just not doing it for me. It's not subtle at all. I liked rogue one but it did not impact the main storyline like Last Jedi did.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 9, 2018)

I finally watched Rogue One last night and I gotta say, it was pretty amazing. Ep 4 and 5 are my favorites due to nostalgia, but RO has an incredible feel to it. Plus seeing Vader go alpha male and the Death Star blowing shit up..... yay!!


----------



## gameboy (Jan 9, 2018)

ugh, im surprised so may like Rogue One. R.O. has the best scenery and stage but its a terrible movie I.M.O. very reminiscent of those absolutely terrible Daniel Craig Bond movies. I think my favorite is Ep3 when the accumulation of doubt from 1+2 gets to Anakin


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2018)

Best Star Wars is obviously this masterpiece





jks

The best two are episode III and V. If I have to choose just one it would V because of Luke and Han.

As for my opinion of The Last Jedi, I found it enjoyable to watch but after letting it set in I realise how bad it is.


Spoiler: Last Jedi Rant: Spoilers Inside



- Forget about physics, bombs falling under gravity and curved lasers, (I know Star Wars isn't exactly scientifically sound but these mistakes are just dumb)
- Princess Leia saving herself with force, again through out the physics because she should have died instantly. I know she's a Skywalker so she's powerful with the force but that doesn't mean she has the skill to pull that off.
- Snoke, a guy that is extremely powerful in the ways of the force shows up out of nowhere and then just dies (maybe his characters is clarified in the next film but for now makes no sense)
- Rose and the whole pointless side story getting the code cracker. The worst part is when she saved Finn
- Luke Skywalker, basically the biggest disappointment ever. He fails and so what does he do? Hides away, cuts himself off from the force and lets the galaxy deal with his mistakes.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 9, 2018)

there was another post on 'canon' and rogue one really messes up that canon. similar to the Bourne with the pills.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 9, 2018)

Star Trek all the way up till 7.
Never liked any movie after that.
Oh, this is Star Wars?
Never mind, then.
[Original Trilogy]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2018)

Slight twist for those still playing.
Which one would you be happy enough to never see again?
Prior to this latest batch some had begun to speculate whether having never seen it was going to be a thing commonly seen in nerdy circles, where in the 80s and early 90s that might have been shocking it was not really then.

From where I sit I will probably never watch the older ones again and thus I am back to spaceballs as the only one I would be upset about never seeing again.



gameboy said:


> very reminiscent of those absolutely terrible Daniel Craig Bond movies.


Were they that bad for you? Maybe I was soured by later Brosan efforts but I found them enjoyable enough, especially the first (give or take the ridiculous end to the card game).


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 9, 2018)

WiiU said:


> Best Star Wars is obviously this masterpiece
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



snoke didn't show up out of no where. Hes been a part of the lore for the starwars universe forever. He's mentioned in several games and literature. As is leia's ability to use the force. Kylo ren as well as rey, fin, and snoke are all part of the extended universe.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 9, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Slight twist for those still playing.
> Which one would you be happy enough to never see again?
> Prior to this latest batch some had begun to speculate whether having never seen it was going to be a thing commonly seen in nerdy circles, where in the 80s and early 90s that might have been shocking it was not really then.
> 
> ...



Yea, the scenery is great but the plots and continuity made no sense at all in the Craig films. I've seen most of the 007 films and regardless of the bad special effects the Brosnan ones are by far the best. We don't say the first three star wrs are worse because of the new remasters that made the special effects worse than the Brosnan films.

For example. Craig David arrives at the cabin by the lake in snow. Beautiful scenery but he goes in and the place is just filled with all sorts of electronics and gadgets that no generator would be able to supply without being noisey AF. None of the stuff made zero sense, those movies plots and scripts were nonsensical trash too and were mostly driven by production quality only.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2018)

gameboy said:


> ugh, im surprised so may like Rogue One. R.O. has the best scenery and stage but its a terrible movie I.M.O. very reminiscent of those absolutely terrible Daniel Craig Bond movies. I think my favorite is Ep3 when the accumulation of doubt from 1+2 gets to Anakin


Rogue One was the movie that made me decide never again go to the cinema to watch a new Star Wars movie.
Star Wars 7 was meh, too many fireworks, no much substance, unremarkable plot, but passable.
As I stated above, I didn't go to watch SW8, I don't plan to, Disney can go fuck themselves, SW is dead to me (but I still have an appreciation for the older ones, and even the prequels).


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2018)

After re-watching what I thought was my favorite Star Wars film (IV) I have come to the conclusion that I don't really care for Star Wars that much. The movies shook the world when they arrived in theaters, but not for me. Again I really thought I liked Rogue One but after watching it a few weeks ago I realized that the only reason I like it is because the ENTIRE movie is a set up for Vader to look cool for about 21 odd seconds. Which, is really cool. But not worth the entire movie. I thought that VII was decent but "borrowed" way too much from IV and the same death star idea again... The characters were interesting enough. I liked Finn, but he ended up being shoved to the side and completely under-utilized. I had low hopes for VIII and rightly so. Again Finn got a good chance at being a main stage hero, but his mission was pointless and he gets completely shunted aside again by that useless maintenance chick (who I would put up for worst character of all Star Wars. and yes that includes Jar-Jar). The pacing was really messed up, and there was 45 minutes of movie left after the climax...? That's bad writing. I haven't even touched on the casino CGI scenes and the again "borrowed" "Hoth" scene...


----------



## gameboy (Jan 9, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Rogue One was the movie that made me decide never again go to the cinema to watch a new Star Wars movie.
> Star Wars 7 was meh, too many fireworks, no much substance, unremarkable plot, but passable.
> As I stated above, I didn't go to watch SW8, I don't plan to, Disney can go fuck themselves, SW is dead to me (but I still have an appreciation for the older ones, and even the prequels).



Same here, Rogue One was just a money grab and made me decide not to go see sw8. I'm not a fanboy of starwars but Ive seen all of them


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> snoke didn't show up out of no where. Hes been a part of the lore for the starwars universe forever. He's mentioned in several games and literature. As is leia's ability to use the force. Kylo ren as well as rey, fin, and snoke are all part of the extended universe.



I'm not really familiar with the extended universe, so that character seemed to come out of nowhere with no explanation. I'm aware that Leia has the ability to use the force but that scene just came off as laughably bad.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 9, 2018)

WiiU said:


> I'm not really familiar with the extended universe, so that character seemed to come out of nowhere with no explanation. I'm aware that Leia has the ability to use the force but that scene just came off as laughably bad.


Yeah, I have agree. It was cheesy and all too convenient.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 9, 2018)

WiiU said:


> I'm not really familiar with the extended universe, so that character seemed to come out of nowhere with no explanation. I'm aware that Leia has the ability to use the force but that scene just came off as laughably bad.



Its not an extended universe, its a continuation of the universe. justice League SUCKED


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2018)

Of all the things to bring up you went for that?

The one where they kept telling him he was old was odd as it seemed to come out of left field. I think it was also that one where the supposed computer genius plugged in the suspect device into an non isolated machine. Continuity wise I tend not to treat any Bond as canonical with the others, though there were threads in the Craig ones.

Non goldeneye (also non Nightfire -- technically his last appearance which was a game) Brosan I can leave though. Some seriously wasted setups there. Having seen some of his "not quite Bond" work since I might be tempted one day to go back and watch those.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 9, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Of all the things to bring up you went for that?
> 
> The one where they kept telling him he was old was odd as it seemed to come out of left field. I think it was also that one where the supposed computer genius plugged in the suspect device into an non isolated machine. Continuity wise I tend not to treat any Bond as canonical with the others, though there were threads in the Craig ones.
> 
> Non goldeneye (also non Nightfire -- technically his last appearance which was a game) Brosan I can leave though. Some seriously wasted setups there. Having seen some of his "not quite Bond" work since I might be tempted one day to go back and watch those.



Lol, in the end he bullseyed a dagger straight through the guys heart without ever previously used a knife or even practiced with one in the build up on his bum shooting arm. If he couldn't pull a goddamn trigger with his throwing arm I doubt he'd been able to accurately throw a giant dagger.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

What I meant in comparison was that the plot, script and story sucked for Rogue One and was mostly spectacular because of it visuals, similar to the Craig bond movies. Both of those films Suck without the production quality or loyal fanbase.

Rogue one in terms of canon is similar the the Bourne series starring Jeremy Renner in which it adds an element that would otherwise f*ck shit up for the other storylines.

Going off topic, those Daniel Craig bonds are the worse ones ever and there's gonna be a 5th one.... Smh... I think he was doing parcore in the first one too which is laughable because he was old and wash up in that same movie in which he fell in love with a hooker he knew for 5mins then forgot about his unrelenting anger to avenge her by the beginning of the next film only to flash back at how much he loved a h* in the third one. Ugh, the continuity in that Craig series alone is comically bad.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 10, 2018)

What the hell? Why isn't the Star Wars Holiday Special in the list of choices? 
By far the best Star Wars of them all. Chewbacca's family much superior to Jar Jar Bink's.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 10, 2018)

SG854 said:


> What the hell? Why isn't the Star Wars Holiday Special in the list of choices?
> By far the best Star Wars of them all. Chewbacca's family much superior to Jar Jar Bink's.



...


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 10, 2018)

Costello said:


> yes, I did like the prequel trilogy quite a lot, I dont care what people say. At least it felt like a trilogy.
> the "new" sequel trilogy so far doesn't feel like a trilogy. The two new movies + rogue one have completely separate subplots, they are individual stories.



That's because Rogue One isn't a part of the sequel trilogy.


----------

